

Ask HN: Are there are any good alternatives for MS Project? - skowmunk

Are there any good alternatives for MS Project?<p>I have used MS Project in the past on my job and love its functionality.<p>Now I need project management tools to use in my own company and I find MS Project to be quite  expensive considering that I want both my test/req lead and programming to be able to break down their assignments into sub-projects and give visibility to the rest of the team.<p>Are there any stable and cheaper alternatives to MS Project?<p>I have tried Open Project, found it has quite a lot of bugs and wouldn't want them (or myself) to waste time trying to overcome those bugs.<p>I have also tried an online service 6 months ago (it mostly did gantt charts), it was horrendously slow and impractical for that reason.
======
crcarlson
We are working on an alternative <http://gantto.com>

It is still Beta and we are very actively working the kinks out. If you find
it is close to serving your needs and send us your requests, we will do our
best to make them happen for you.

~~~
skowmunk
Thanks for informing. May have some useful suggestions, will leave it on
gantto.com.

------
saintfiends
Asked a similar question at serverfault. Hope you find this helpful.

[http://serverfault.com/questions/64010/is-there-an-
alternati...](http://serverfault.com/questions/64010/is-there-an-alternative-
for-ms-project-server)

~~~
skowmunk
Thanks

